# They've asked me again



## Kenbo (Jan 19, 2012)

A couple of months ago, I was approached by General International and their Excalibur division to inquire as to whether or not I would be willing to do some scrolling demonstrations at this years Canadian Home Workshop show. I did the show and had an awesome time. I met a ton of great folks and had a ton a great conversation.
Well, aparently, the General International rep brought it up in a meeting the other day as to whether or not I should be invited to do some demonstrations in Steel Town for their annual woodworking show. The rep told me that he was not even given an option not to invite me.............so with that being said, looks like I'm heading out of town next weekend (not this one coming) to do a 3 day scrolling demonstration for Excalibur at the Hamilton woodworking show. Should be awesome.


----------



## Daren (Jan 19, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm happy for you Ken but I'm not surprised. This time though maybe take a water break when your sponsor invites you to (they pay big dividends usually).  



.


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow Ken, somewhere earlier I heard about this. 

That's so super when the mfg wants you showcase their machine. They'll only pick folks that will make the equipment shine like jewels. Makes the rest of us unhappy when we can't get the results you make look so easy.

I'm real happy for you!


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2012)

Excellent, Ken. Your work certainly speaks for itself as to why they think that way.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome ken!!! You NEED to change carriers!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats kenbo! Few people can scroll with the speed you can, They probably also like your kind easy going nature and your willingness to share your knowledge and passion of your craft. Teaching is a gift and not something everyone can do, It requires patience as does scrolling, something that comes natural to you. People watch you and say gee I wish I could do that, And then you say look you can do it, heres how. and then you see the light bulb go on and the smile in their eyes. Rewarding isn't it? I truely believe we reap what we sow, who knows where this demo thing will take you, dual career, new career, or a calling. Follow your heart, trust your instincts, and have fun on your journey. We are all proud of you and wish you all the best.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 20, 2012)

You're becoming a Superstar!:clapping:
Keep it up and lemme know when yer doing a show south of the border!
(South of I-10 and 'tween I-35 and I-45 would be best!):i_dunno:

p


----------

